# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αρπακτικό έφαγε Gouldians.

## Orix

Φονικόοοοοοοοοο, μου φάγανε τα φουρφουρίνιααααααααα.
Φονικόοοο στον Πειραιά. Πάνε τα παιδάκια μου, οι ψυχούλες μου, τα ουράνια τόξα της ζωή μουυυ.
Δολοφόνεεεεε.

Κάτι μου έφαγε τα φουρφουρίνα και δεν έμεινε παρά φτεράκια, σήμερα το πρωί.
Αχ μας έχει ξαναφάει 2 καναρίνια, τι σκατα είναι, γλάρος; Καρακάξα;
To  κοκατιλ άθικτο, είναι τσαμποκάς αυτός.
Έχω τύψεις, βρίστε με, τα είχα απροστάτευτα ο βλάκας αν και την είχα παθει.

----------


## jk21

Χρονη κριμα ... καποτε ειχα αμελησει να βιαστω στο να ετοιμασω την προστασια των πουλιων μου ,μετα τη μεταφορα τους σε πιο επικινδυνο χωρο απο αυτο που τα ειχα χρονια και το πληρωσα ακριβα ... ή μαλλον το πληρωσαν δυο αθωες ψυχουλες 

Φροντισε απο τωρα και μπρος ..

----------


## Orix

> Χρονη κριμα ... καποτε ειχα αμελησει να βιαστω στο να ετοιμασω την προστασια των πουλιων μου ,μετα τη μεταφορα τους σε πιο επικινδυνο χωρο απο αυτο που τα ειχα χρονια και το πληρωσα ακριβα ... ή μαλλον το πληρωσαν δυο αθωες ψυχουλες 
> 
> Φροντισε απο τωρα και μπρος ..


Χαλάρωσα και το πλήρωσανε ακριβά  :sad:

----------


## jk21

προχωρας μπροστα ,διορθωνοντας οτι απο τωρα και μπρος μπορει να διορθωθει ! ολοι εχουμε κανει λαθη .Εγω ισως χειροτερα απο εσενα ....

----------


## Orix

Μωρε ήθελα να 'βλεπα τι ήτανε... Γλάρος παίζει? Καρακάξα?

----------


## jk21

Καρακαξα ,γερακι το πιο πιθανο .Για γλαρο ειχα ακουσει μονο καποια φορα απο τον Δημητρη τον mitsman που του ειχανε πει γειτονες οτι τον ειχανε δει καποια στιγμη που ειχε δεχθει επιθεση .Θα σου πει εκεινος οταν δει το θεμα ,αν τελικα το ειχε διασταυρωσει .Ο γλαρος δεν ειναι αρπακτικο ,αλλα μπορει να αναπτυσσει καποιες φορες τετοια συμπεριφορα ...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Χρονη. 

Ας αναπαυτουν οι ψυχουλες τους κοντα στον δημιουργο τους. 

Δυστυχως για ολα φταιει ο "ανθρωπος" που καταστρεφει ασυλλογιστα την φυση για το εγω του. 

Δεν φταινε τα αρπακτικα που εχουν ερθει μεχρι την πορτα μας για να διεκδικησουν τροφη για τα παιδια τους και για αυτα. 

Μαλλον γερακι τους επιτεθηκε.

----------


## johnakos32

Φιλε λυπαμαι πολυ εχω χασει και εγω πουλακια , τα περισοτερα μαλλον απο καρακαξα αλλα και εχω την εντυπωση πως εχω χασει και απο γλαρο......Σε ποια περιοχη στον πειραια εισαι?Εγω μενω κοντα στο λιμανι και εχουμε πολλους γλαρους καθε χρονο εχουμε και μια φωλια στην ταρατσα αν ανεβεις πανω σου επιτιθονται , μαζευονται γυρω στους 40 γλαρους, αυτα τα πουλια τρωνε οτι να ναι σπουπιδια κοκκαλα μεχρι και πλαστικο βλεπω να προσπαθουν να φανε.Στο πουλι που υποψιαζομαι γλαρο το καγκελακι ειχε ανοιξει παρα μα παρα πολυ περισοτερο απο το συνηθισμενο( 3 εκατοστα και ενα καγκελακι ξεκολλημενο) και ηταν ανοιξη τοτε που ειχαν μικρα στην φωλια δεν αποκλειω να το εκαναν ως εσχατη λυση να ταισουν τα μικρο τους.Κανε κατι να μην συνεχιστει εστω .... ας αναπαυτουν τα μικρακια ηρεμα πλεον.

----------


## ninos

Κρίμα.  :sad:  
Όλοι την έχουμε πατήσει και το πάθημα μας έγινε μάθημα.

----------


## mitsman

Και ποιος δεν το εχει παθει.... εμενα μου τα ειχε φαει κουκουβαγια , ωστοσο ο πατερας μου ειδε γλαρους  εκεινες τις μερες να ερχονται πανω στα κλουβια μου....
Δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει ομως...
Καρακαξα, κουρουνα, γεράκι αν ηταν μέρα κουκουβάγια αν ηταν νυχτα!


Λυπαμαι πολυ και ας ελπισουμε το παθημα σου να γινει μαθημα για πολλους!

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά για τις ψυχούλες σου. :Ashamed0005:

----------


## tarirs

Πειραι που βρίσκεστε ?υπάρχουν πολλές κουκουβαγιες....στην Νίκαια και κερατσινι.....

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για τα μικρουλια σου προσεχε ομως τα υπολειπα γιατι θα εχει γλυκαθει ο φονιας

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ.. Ας αναπαυθούν οι ψυχούλες τους...  :sad:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λυπήθηκα πολύ Χρόνη για το κακό που σου έτυχε ... Όσον αφορά την ταυτότητα του δράστη δεν θ΄αργήσεις να την μάθεις. Αφού καλόμαθε θα επιστρέψει και μάλιστα σύντομα , γι΄αυτό πρόσεχε τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## Orix

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά τύχανε κι άλλα πιο  :sad: 
Ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση, μένω στον Πειραιά κοντα στη Ζεα. Γλάρο υποψιάζομαι και ειδικά ένα ζευγάρι γλάρους που ειναι στις απέναντι πολυκατοικίες... γκρρρρρ.
Και καρακάξα ίσως, έχουμε κι από αυτά.

Σκεπτομαι να πάρω ένα μεγάλο κλουβί και να βάζω εκει μεσα το  μικρο κλουβί όταν έρθει η ώρα να πάρω τα νέα πουλάκια.

----------


## e2014

χρονη λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ για αυτο που συνεβη.... προσπαθησε να κανεις οτι καλυτερο για τα υπολοιπα και τα επομενα πουλια που θα αποκτησεις.....

----------


## stefos

Τι ωρα ηταν ; πρωι , βραδυ; λυπαμαι...

----------


## Orix

Θα 'τανε 1 το μεσημέρι.

----------

